# Embassys



## leeds the best (May 1, 2006)

Post photos of embassys in your nation or anywhere.


----------



## Smoker (Apr 5, 2007)

Easier said than done. Why don't you post some pics to get us started?


----------



## Teto Medina (May 16, 2006)

French embassy in Buenos Aires.


----------



## kgro (Mar 7, 2007)

Now, this is what I call ambassadors of style (sorry for cheese, just couldn't resist )


----------



## Teto Medina (May 16, 2006)

Haha, well here are some other very stylish embassies in BA.

Embassy of Spain


Embassy of the Unites States


Embassy of Brazil


----------



## Platypus (May 3, 2006)

Australian Embassy, Washington DC:-


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

Some embassies from Berlin

UAE


Italy


Egypt


Iran


Oman


Qatar


Mexico


Netherlands


Japan









Korea









USA u/c


Austria


Israel


France


Nordic Embassies complex (Sweden, Finland, Norway, iceland and Denmark)


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

leeds the best said:


> Post photos of embassys in your nation or anywhere.


If a word ends with *-Y*, the plural ends in *-IES*.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Wow, the Nordic countries have a joint complex? Neat!


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The Israeli Embassy in Washington is known to have a lot of protesters in front of it.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

samsonyuen said:


> Wow, the Nordic countries have a joint complex? Neat!


Why not? Its practical.


----------



## high_flyer (Jan 30, 2003)

Moscow










Berlin










Washington D.C (I think this is ugly and rather dull)










Cairo


----------



## Overground (Apr 11, 2005)

edit


----------



## Overground (Apr 11, 2005)

Canada has two buildings used by the Canadian High Commission(embassy) in London. The one below is Canada House(1827) at Trafalgar Square which dominates the western side of the Square. It houses the cultural and consular sections. The other part of the High Commission is at 1 Grosvenor Square called McDonald House which houses the administrative and trade sections.









Canada House on the right and the Canadian Pacific building on left. 1920.
























In background, otherwise known as Canada Corner, you can see the Canadian Pacific building(Canadian Pacific Railway which also ran the CP Ocean Steamship Line). There were or are several Canadian businesses located in this area like the Sun Life Assurance Company of Canada building(which housed the Cdn Military HQ during WW2), the Montreal Star(closed), Royal Bank of Canada(since moved).


----------

